

Droplet: An Arduino-based wireless display (e.g. weather, twitter, news) - profquail
http://rapplogic.blogspot.com/2009/08/droplet.html

======
pmorici
reminds me of a less refined version of Googles "Radish" environmentally
friendly meeting schedule.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyHaImmmkGs&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyHaImmmkGs&feature=player_profilepage)

------
jrockway
What does the "Feed Cat" button do?

~~~
judofyr
Since he's a hardware-hacker, I would guess it feeds his cat.

~~~
jrockway
Really? I wouldn't have guessed that...

I was hoping for some details.

------
huhtenberg
_Wireless_ ?

~~~
Oompa
Yes, the information is received by the Arduino without a physical connection
to a computer. It's still connected to power though.

